# Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche erfolgreich!



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

Da ich mittlerweile die dritte 980ti hier hatte und alle mehr oder weniger Spulenfiepen hatten, bin ich am überlegen ob es nicht doch am Netzteil liegt.
Das Netzteil ist ein beQuiet DPP 10 550W und mittlerweile knapp über 2½ Jahre alt.
Versuche halt gerade alle Möglichkeiten auszuloten und will nicht einfach mal auf Verdacht ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ja, auch wenn man es nicht immer wahr haben will, das Netzteil ist mit Schuld am Spulenfiepen bei Grafikkarten.

Ich würde dir mal vorschlagen alle PCIE Anschluss durchzutauschen 
und auch zwei einzelne Kabel zu Grafikkarte zu verwenden, 
wenn du das nicht bereits schon machst


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Das mache ich schon und habe schon gewechselt durch die einzelnen Rails.
Momentan PCIe 1+3 vorher 2+4 und alle mal einzeln.
Im Prinzip sind es ja nur 2 Rails, da sollte es ja keinen Unterschied machen, ob 1+3 oder 2+4.
Ist halt auch wegen des Alters des NT und der Lastwechsel von Maxwell.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

2½ Jahre halt ich bei weitem noch nicht für zu alt für ein NT.
Viel mehr halte ich das "Phänomen" mehr für ein "NT zu welcher Spule auf der Grafikkarte" Ding wenn du weißt was ich meine


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ich habe halt auch nix zum testen.
Bei meinem alten Cougar S700 fehlen leider schon die Kabel, das es demnächst zum Entsorger soll.
Hatte aber mal, als ich die Kabel noch hatte, getestet und da war das Fiepen genauso vorhanden(GTX 970Strix).
Wollte demnächst sowieso mal das NT wechseln, aber eigentlich war das P11 angedacht und das gibt es ja noch nicht in der 550W Variante.

Edit:
Wenn ich mich dazu entschliesse ein neues mitzubestellen, was wäre da gut geeignet?
i5 4690K wahrscheinlich 4,2-4,4GHz
GTX 980ti bleibt @stock mit 1304-1340MHz je nach Modell
Asus Xonar Essence STX
8GB TridentX 2400MHz
3x SSD
War jetzt beim Antec Edge 550W und Enermax Platimax 500W gelandet, weil ich halt mal von beQuiet weg wollte.
Wie sind die beiden im Vergleich zum DPP 10 550W?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Das P11 550W müsste im September oder Oktober kommen. Hat sich etwas verspätet.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Das ist leider zu spät, weil ich brauche wenn dann jetzt eins.


----------



## azzih (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Das kann schon das Netzteil sein in Kombination mit manchen Grafikkarten, letztens hatte schon mal wer das gleiche Problem. ODer die Graka ist halt generell am Fiepen. Ist halt blöd ohne Austauschnetzteil das abzuklären.
Die beiden sind in etwa gleich gut wie das E10 aber etwas schlechter als dein aktuelles DP10:
Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonstgen gibts noch so Dinger wie Seasonics Platinum Serie, Antec High Current Pro im etwas gehobeneren Bereich


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist leider zu spät, weil ich brauche wenn dann jetzt eins.



Dann kauf dir doch die 850 Watt Version.

Oder du wechselst den Hersteller. Gibt ja noch andere gute Netzteil in der leistungsklasse.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Bin ja wechselwillig, habe ja das Antec Edge 550W und das Enermax Platimax 500W im Sinn.
Die sollten für den normalen Gebrauch ja reichen.
Ausser den Prozessor ein wenig übertakten, läuft sonst alles @stock.
Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur DC-DC, ein moderater Preis um die 100€ und ein leiser Betrieb.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Eher das Antec als das Enermax.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Das ist auch mein Favorit.
Soll leise sein und hat gut Werte.
Na mal gucken ob meine Karte morgen kommt und ob sie fiept.
Wer noch Alternativen hat oder sonst eine Idee, immer her damit.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur DC-DC, ein moderater Preis um die 100€ und ein leiser Betrieb.



Dann kannst du doch auch einfach das E10 500W nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Na ja. Antec und leise? 
geht so.


----------



## azzih (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du doch auch einfach das E10 500W nehmen.



Wenn der teurere Bruder DP10 nervige Geräusche macht?  Also ich würd den Teufel tun und dann von der gleichen Firma das kleinere Modell zu kaufen.
Und das Antec ist unhörbar, wer was anderes behauptet hats noch nie in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Nach einigen Tests mit einer irrsinnig fiependen HIS 7970GHz an diversen Netzteilen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Netzteil das fiepen verstärken kann.

Aber wenn eine Karte schon stark fiept, fiept sie eh stark, mit manchen Netzteilen ists nur stärker als mit anderen. Ganz weg bekommt mans nur durch Austausch der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn der teurere Bruder DP10 nervige Geräusche macht?  Also ich würd den Teufel tun und dann von der gleichen Firma das kleinere Modell zu kaufen.
> Und das Antec ist unhörbar, wer was anderes behauptet hats noch nie in Aktion gesehen.



Dir ist klar, dass sich das P10 und das E10 technisch völlig unterscheiden und man daher nicht vom einen auf das andere schließen kann?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



azzih schrieb:


> Also ich würde den Teufel tun und dann von der gleichen Firma das kleinere Modell zu kaufen.



Es sind unterschiedlich Komponenten verbaut. 

Zumal es ja auch immer an den konkret verbauten Spulen liegen kann (Resonanzfrequenz). Selbst mit einem anderen DP10 550W kann es sein, das es kein Spulenfiepen mehr mit den vom TE getesteten Karten gibt.


----------



## azzih (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Toll trotzdem macht man das nicht. Wenn ihr ein 5er BMW kauft und das Drecksding nen Defekt hatte der euch ein Haufen Zeit und Nerven gekostet hat, kauft ihr dann ernsthaft den 3er BMW um die gleiche ******** da eventuell wieder zu haben und dazu noch das schlechtere Auto?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ich würde mir wieder einen 5er BMW kaufen denn 2x passiert sowas niemandem.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn der teurere Bruder DP10 nervige Geräusche macht?  Also ich würd den Teufel tun und dann von der gleichen Firma das kleinere Modell zu kaufen.
> Und das Antec ist unhörbar, wer was anderes behauptet hats noch nie in Aktion gesehen.



Die Antec Modelle sind generell etwas lauter als die Bequit! Unhörbar ist subektiv, jeder Mensch empfindet Lautstärke anders.
Was für dich unhörbar ist ist für jemand anderen schon nervig!


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Beim Edge bin ich nach den Tests gegangen und es soll bei 400w Belastung immer noch leise sein.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ein Netzteil sollte auch bei 100% Last noch leise arbeiten.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ja das ist schon klar, nur komme ich da nicht hin.
Und wenn doch, ist der Rest des Systems auch nicht mehr leise.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Es ist technisch nicht so aufwändig, das Netzteil auch bei 100% Last leise zu halten.
Die Hersteller machen das aber nicht, weil sie wollen, dass du das stärkere Modell kaufst, was deren Gewinnspanne erhöht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

So die neue Karte ist und sie fiept natürlich auch.
Zwar nicht aufdringlich, aber besser geht ja immer.
Da ich jetzt mal ein anderes Netzteil probieren will, habe ich mal 4 raus gesucht.
Produktvergleich Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5), be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234), Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM), Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.4 (EPM500AWT) | Geizhals Deutschl
Mein Favorit wäre im Moment das Sea Sonic PCGH Edition, einfach um mal was anderes als beQuiet zu nehmen und da laut Tests die Restwelligkeit sehr niedrig ist.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da ich mittlerweile die dritte 980ti hier hatte und alle mehr oder weniger Spulenfiepen hatten, bin ich am überlegen ob es nicht doch am Netzteil liegt.
> .



Falls es dich beruhigt, ich hab auch drei Versuche gebraucht bei der 980Ti bis ich ein Exemplar bekommen hab was so ein leises Spulenfiepen hat das ich es bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht höre.
Ich Hab ebenfalls das BQ DPP10 550W.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ich bin bei Nummer vier und werde die Karte behalten.
Ne ASIC von 81,1% kriege ich so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## hema8193 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit in Bekanntenkreis einmal deine Karte zu testen, damit du das NT entweder als Übeltäter entlarvt hast oder es eben doch leider die Karte ist? NT Kann Spulenfiepen auslösen keine Frage aber ich würds an deiner Stelle einfach mal wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zu testen bei einem Bekannten zu machen.


----------



## hema8193 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Achja noch etwas. Ich habe das Spulenfiepen auch einmal gehabt weil ich die Windows Soundtreiber (Standard) installiert hatte. Nachdem ich aber dann den Onboard Soundtreiber installiert habe den aktuellen war es dann auch weg. Hast du das Fiepen nur durch den Kopfhörer/Boxen oder hörst du es so auch?


----------



## xHaru (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wieder einen 5er BMW kaufen denn 2x passiert sowas niemandem.



Es gibt ja einige Leute, die schon die 3. 970 haben und immer noch Spulenfiepen an der Tagesordnung steht.  Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Rurdo (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Kann die Seasonic X Serie empfehlen. Den Quatsch mit dem passiven Lüfter kann man seit der neuesten Serie auch ausschalten.. 
Sea Sonic X-Series X-650 KM3 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



hema8193 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht die Möglichkeit in Bekanntenkreis einmal deine Karte zu testen, damit du das NT entweder als Übeltäter entlarvt hast oder es eben doch leider die Karte ist? NT Kann Spulenfiepen auslösen keine Frage aber ich würds an deiner Stelle einfach mal wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zu testen bei einem Bekannten zu machen.


Nein, leider nicht.


hema8193 schrieb:


> Achja noch etwas. Ich habe das Spulenfiepen auch einmal gehabt weil ich die Windows Soundtreiber (Standard) installiert hatte. Nachdem ich aber dann den Onboard Soundtreiber installiert habe den aktuellen war es dann auch weg. Hast du das Fiepen nur durch den Kopfhörer/Boxen oder hörst du es so auch?


Habe ne extra Soundkarte und das ist kein fiepen, weder bei den Lautsprechern, noch bei den Kopfhörern.


Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann die Seasonic X Serie empfehlen. Den Quatsch mit dem passiven Lüfter kann man seit der neuesten Serie auch ausschalten..
> Sea Sonic X-Series X-650 KM3 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Sieht gut aus, aber als Singlerail ein wenig zu gross.
Das G550 ist schon grenzwertig.


----------



## Rurdo (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Ach, falls die 12V Leitung nen Kurzen hat und die SCP nicht greift dann liegen doch nur 46A an


----------



## xHaru (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ach, falls die 12V Leitung nen Kurzen hat und die SCP nicht greift dann liegen doch nur 46A an



46*2A. Seasonic sichert doch so großzügig ab.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Ach, falls die 12V Leitung nen Kurzen hat und die SCP nicht greift dann liegen doch nur 46A an



46A? Beim SeaSonic sind es doch 54A 

@TE
Du könntest dir auch noch das Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM anschauen


----------



## Rurdo (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Stimmt hab mich verlesen, sind 54A. Naja, die 10A sind auch nichtmehr soo wichtig, selbst 46A würden den PC und mich grillen wenn die SCP nicht greift.
EDIT: Naja, Grillen würd es mich nicht, aber etwas heiß wirds schon^^


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre im Moment das Sea Sonic PCGH Edition, einfach um mal was anderes als beQuiet zu nehmen und da laut Tests die Restwelligkeit sehr niedrig ist.


Muss mich mal selber korrigieren, nicht das G550 PCGH, sondern das Antec Edge ist mein Favorit.


FrozenPie schrieb:


> 46A? Beim SeaSonic sind es doch doch 54A
> 
> @TE
> Du könntest dir auch noch das Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM anschauen


Das Cooler Master sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, scheint auch relativ leise zu sein.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Cooler Master sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, scheint auch relativ leise zu sein.


Ausführlichen Test zum V550S findest du hier: Cooler Master V550S with 3D Circuit Design Review | techPowerUp
Das V550S*M* ist nochmal leiser aufgrund eines besseren Lüfters mit FDB-Lagers, meines Wissens nach. Ich finde ja die Effizienz bei 40W-80W Belastung mit 90-92% beeindruckend


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Nach dem Test, wird das bei meiner Spielelast schon sehr laut.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nach dem Test, wird das bei meiner Spielelast schon sehr laut.



Ist ja auch noch der alte Yate-Loon-Lüfter mit Doppel-Kugellager. Im V550SM soll wohl ein wesentlich besserer/leiserer FDB-Lüfter drin sein


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Beim "soll" würde ich immer sehr vorsichtig sein, gerade bei aktuellen Ereignissen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil?*

Auch auf der Herstellerseite sind bei 75% load knapp 1300 1/min angegeben.
Das ist etwas sehr viel.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

So habe jetzt testweise das Antec Edge 550W drin und Spulenfiepen ist wesentlich leiser geworden.
Leider ist der Lüfter Müll, der hat nen richtig schönes Lagerbrummen.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Lüfter Müll, der hat nen richtig schönes Lagerbrummen.



Ist zwar ein FDB-Lüfter aber eben ein Exemplar von Ong-Hua


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Hatte das zu spät im Test gelesen, das war es schon unterwegs.
Aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt dass ein neues Netzteil was bringt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Ja, Antec und die Lüfter. Eine endlose Geschichte voller Missverständnisse und Ungereimtheiten.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Naja morgen kommt das E10 500W CM und dann gucken, besser, hören wir mal


----------



## Abductee (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Ich befürchte ich werd mein P10 550W auch wegen dem Spulenfiepen der 980 Ti wechseln 

Würdet ihr eher auf das P11 wechseln oder ein günstigeres E10?
Budget ist nebensächlich, System wie in der Signatur.
Andere Alternativen seh ich nicht wirklich wenn man einen leisen und langlebigen Lüfter haben will.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

'Warte auf das P11.
Aber wieso hast du Spulenfiepen beim P10? 
Hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Würde eher sagen, dass alleine die Karte dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Also mein 1200W P11 macht auch einen haufen Spaß mit der 980Ti... nicht  
Ich rede mir immer ein meine neue Karte fiept nicht so viel wie die alten aber das scheitert dann immer an der Realität  

Mit meinem Seasonic Gold X-1250W fiept absolut gar-nichts ich könnte teilweise 
Wäre mal interessant ob ein anderes P11 auch nicht das Fiepen verursacht... 
/ENDE


----------



## Abductee (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*



Threshold schrieb:


> 'Warte auf das P11.
> Aber wieso hast du Spulenfiepen beim P10?
> Hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Würde eher sagen, dass alleine die Karte dafür verantwortlich ist.



Ich hab Spulenfiepen bei der GPU, nicht das Netzteil an sich.
Die dritte Karte ist die leiseste vom Spulenfiepen her, deswegen bin ich mal auf den Zug mit aufgesprungen, das Netzteil könnte hier auch noch schuld sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Einen Test ist es auf jeden Fall wert der unterschied X-1250 vs P11 ist bei mir einfach nicht in Worte zu fassen...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*

Habe jetzt das E10 500W CM drin und das Spulenfiepen ist wesentlich besser geworden.
Wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber das Netzteil beeinflusst das Fiepen der Karte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Spulenfiepen durch Netzteil? Update: Suche Ersatznetzteil*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das E10 500W CM drin und das Spulenfiepen ist wesentlich besser geworden.
> Wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber das Netzteil beeinflusst das Fiepen der Karte.



Ich denke dann wärst du mit dem G-550 PCGH auch nicht glücklich geworden. Das Netzteil hat meine alte HD7950 schlimm quietschen lassen ... Mit der neuen Vapor-X ist es weg ... Da war auch die Preisfrage wo kommt das her


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Naja, bei dir lag es dann wohl eher an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bei dir lag es dann wohl eher an der Grafikkarte.



Vermutlich ja ... Aber unter bestimmten Situationen habe ich ab und an mal ein leichtes Piepen im Idle, wenn absolut keine Last anliegt. Das ist aber nicht immer und man hört es nur wenn es Muks Mäuschen still ist.
Da habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden wo der her kommt. Auch mit Ohr im Rechner ist es leider nicht zu orten. Mit dem neuen Fractal Gehäuse geht es, aber mit meinem damaligen Case war es immer mal zu hören und hat dich beim lesen echt wuschig gemacht


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2015)

Hab heute auch von einem P10 auf ein E10 gewechselt und das Spulenfiepen ist nahezu komplett verschwunden.
Nur noch ein minimals zwitschern wenn man ganz knapp mit dem Ohr zur Grafikkarte hingeht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich rede mir immer noch ein, das liegt an der Restwelligkeit bei 12V.
Laut Test sind da beim E10 nur halb soviel Volt übrig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich rede mir immer noch ein, das liegt an der Restwelligkeit bei 12V.
> Laut Test sind da beim E10 nur halb soviel Volt übrig.



Stimmt die Restwelligkeit ist beim P10 550 wirklich nicht das gelbste vom EI, gerade nen Test gesehen der auf 12V bis zu 64mV bescheinigt hat. 
Wobei mein P11 da eigentlich sehr gut ist afaik und bei dem fiept es auch


----------

